# Cece's Waiting Thread!



## Winrie (Apr 26, 2013)

Okay, so. Cece is my last girl to kid this year, she is a Toggenburg Nubian cross and bred to a purebred Nubian. I can't wait to see what her baby/ies look like.
She is due July 16th. I've been waiting until I felt a baby kick before I posted a waiting thread for her, and this morning I finally felt a few little kicks at my hand. So exciting!!

So here are a few pictures of Cece. The first three pictures were taken about 5/10ish/2013. The last picture is from late January before she was bred.


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Awww, she is _cute_! I like the last pic.


----------



## Winrie (Apr 26, 2013)

Oh thank you! I really love the way she looks too. She has the cutest ears.


----------



## Winrie (Apr 26, 2013)

Today is may 28th. Cece is at day 101
I will post a few update pictures later that I took today.
She looks to be getting bigger, from now until she kids she should start getting a big prego belly and stat growing her udder. I can't wait to see how her udder will look. She comes from great milking lines so I'm hoping for a good udder on her.


----------



## Winrie (Apr 26, 2013)

Here are the pictures from today 
She likes to stand up in the feed.... It's pretty cute to see her hope up in there.


----------



## Winrie (Apr 26, 2013)

Today is day 110! Her tail head is getting softer, and yesterday morning I felt a baby move. I really hope she has atleast two babies in there.


----------



## Winrie (Apr 26, 2013)

Day 117! Took some more pictures this evening. She is getting so big and her udder is really stating to grow.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

exciting!!


----------



## Winrie (Apr 26, 2013)

Very exciting!! I can't wait to see what she has!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I love her ears :laugh: they're so cute.


----------



## Winrie (Apr 26, 2013)

Oh I know! Those are probably my favorite thing about her. Her baby/ies should have long floppy ears though, hopefully frosted like her ears. The daddy has solid brown ears.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Good luck! I have a Nubian that has airplane ears. I have always bred her to purebred buck. Her babies have beautiful long ears.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Any updates?


----------



## Winrie (Apr 26, 2013)

nubians2 said:


> Good luck! I have a Nubian that has airplane ears. I have always bred her to purebred buck. Her babies have beautiful long ears.


Oh that's great! 

Nothing really as of yet. It's day 120 so only 30 day's until her due date.
She is looking pretty big!
The buck she is bred to (I really wish I had a picture of him..) belongs to my neighbor. She bred him to her purebred boer doe, she should b kid before my Cece does so I'm going to see how those baby's turn out. He was also bred to his sister (not planed..) before she got them. The sister had two beautiful doelings, very healthy little girls.
Here is a picture of them. The darker baby looks just like the dad. So picture that but as an adult buck. :laugh:


----------



## Winrie (Apr 26, 2013)

I felt a lot of baby movement yesterday! It was the most I've felt so far.
This is getting very exciting!


----------



## Winrie (Apr 26, 2013)

So this afternoon I spent some time with the goats and I saw the babies moveing in Cece. It was the first time I saw them move, and oh boy.. Sooo much moveing. Her belly was going crazy. Also, when I fed them tonight I noticed Cece had some white goo comeing out her lady goat bit's. pretty sure it's just her plug, but I took a picture!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Winrie said:


> So this afternoon I spent some time with the goats and I saw the babies moveing in Cece. It was the first time I saw them move, and oh boy.. Sooo much moveing. Her belly was going crazy. Also, when I fed them tonight I noticed Cece had some white goo comeing out her lady goat bit's. pretty sure it's just her plug, but I took a picture!


:wahoo::stars: Doesn't take much to excite us, does it?  Good luck with Cece!


----------



## Winrie (Apr 26, 2013)

TrinityRanch said:


> :wahoo::stars: Doesn't take much to excite us, does it?  Good luck with Cece!


Nope, not much at all! :laugh:
After today I'm pretty sure she has at least 2 babies in there. I'm really happy about that. I was hoping she would have more then 1, just so that she wouldn't have to go though the trouble of trying to deliver a large single baby for her first time kidding.
My very first time being there for one of my ff girls, she had a very large single buckling. I had to help pull him out, so that was a pretty rough first kidding for me and her. That buckling is now 4 months old and is almost as big as his mother, and she is my biggest goat.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Winrie said:


> Nope, not much at all! :laugh:
> After today I'm pretty sure she has at least 2 babies in there. I'm really happy about that. I was hoping she would have more then 1, just so that she wouldn't have to go though the trouble of trying to deliver a large single baby for her first time kidding.
> My very first time being there for one of my ff girls, she had a very large single buckling. I had to help pull him out, so that was a pretty rough first kidding for me and her. That buckling is now 4 months old and is almost as big as his mother, and she is my biggest goat.


Oh, I am sure she has twins! All of our dairy goats had freshened their first times with twins  She looks pretty large too


----------



## Winrie (Apr 26, 2013)

TrinityRanch said:


> Oh, I am sure she has twins! All of our dairy goats had freshened their first times with twins  She looks pretty large too


I sure hope so. She is getting really big and still has about a month left.
And this last month should be a lot of growing for the babies.


----------



## Winrie (Apr 26, 2013)

Today is day 131 
Only 19 more day's to go!! I can't wait to see what her babies look like. I really hope they have frosted ears like Cece! I would really love to get a baby girl from her that has a roman nose, full floppy ears, but the color and size of a Toggenburg. I think that would just be so pretty.


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Oh we got girls due close, I have one due the 14 and one the 18th. Will be an exciting week on here. Lol

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## Winrie (Apr 26, 2013)

Today is day 140!!!!!!! I'm so excited. I need to start getting everything ready, make sure I have everything I need for my birthing kit. I also need to clean out and re-bead the kidding stall. The buck she is bread to has a record of 4 babies, (that I have seen) all 4 of them are girls. So I'm really hoping I get all girls! Odds are I will get all boy's though.. Anyways! Here are day 140 pictures of Cece.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Hmm... looks like she might have :kidred: :kidred: in there..... just my opinion...


----------



## 4-HGoatGirl (Jul 5, 2013)

Her udder has certainly filled out. Looks like she's got twins.


----------



## Winrie (Apr 26, 2013)

I sure hope you guy's are right. I would hate for her to have one big baby in there.


----------



## Winrie (Apr 26, 2013)

Day 142
Update: ligs are hard, udder still looks the same, belly has not dropped.
I'm going to spend a little time out side with her later to see how she is acting.
I saw the baby/ies moving yesterday, so that was great. I'm goig to try and shave her tomorrow, and check my birthing kit to make sure I have everything. I got the kidding stall ready, laid some fresh staw down. Wish me luck, I hope she has a textbook delivery.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well I'm gonna be the jerk and say 1 single buck 
I also vote for her to kid on day 153.


----------



## Winrie (Apr 26, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Well I'm gonna be the jerk and say 1 single buck
> I also vote for her to kid on day 153.


Lol well I sure hope you're wrong! xD
I'm going to go through and write down everybody's predicts, so start posting!
How many, genders, and day.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Lol! Well WHEN I win, I want to be announced, I'll accept my winners ribbon by mail, next day shipping will be fine, but I prefer it be overnight shipping once she kids. 
Haha, just kidding, I do have a feeling I'm right though.....


----------



## Winrie (Apr 26, 2013)

Rofl, how often are you right??


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well, I'm pretty good at honestly guessing the genders and how many, but I'm not always right when it comes to the day, unless they are mine and I can look at them all day...
But I have to say, I'm thinking a single buck in your future. 
Lol, bucks are no fun ,


----------



## Winrie (Apr 26, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Well, I'm pretty good at honestly guessing the genders and how many, but I'm not always right when it comes to the day, unless they are mine and I can look at them all day...
> But I have to say, I'm thinking a single buck in your future.
> Lol, bucks are no fun ,


Oh boy.. I really hope you're having an off day then.
I've already had two doe's kid this year, one with buck/doe twins and the other had a big single buck kid. I would really love some girls. lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Haha, we'll just have to see what she has huh? Well I hope she has a girl for you, but my money is still on the buck, lol.


----------



## Winrie (Apr 26, 2013)

lol well I just went outside to check her behavior. She is acting normal, a little uncomfortable from being so big and it being so hot out. I took a few pictures of her. I'm probably going to be posting a lot more picture now that she is at the end so get ready for pic overload! :dance:


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Haha, we'll just have to see what she has huh? Well I hope she has a girl for you, but my money is still on the buck, lol.


Wow, I really, really, really hope you are wrong!! Bucks SUCK in dairy! See this is why I love Boers....

We did get a single dairy buck this year. But then one hour later, our best doe threw triplet girls and saved our buck from going to the slaughterhouse!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Bucks are big money in dairy, are you crazy?! Lol, mine can and will sell at $800-$1200 for a just weaned buckling. The buck if half the herd! And if you are a big dairy name out there, you only sell one or two bucks a year because you want to be the one with those Mr. Studly bucks nobody else has  
My friend Kristi has sold exactly 5 bucks in the past 5 years. Having a GOOD dairy buck is gold if you can weasel one from somebody. (Which is like pulling teeth from us)


But anyway....You didn't vote!


----------



## Winrie (Apr 26, 2013)

Yeah, I really don't want any bucks.. First, I'm not allowed to keep the bucklings, and second, the girls sell for more. So the more girls the better. I would love to keep a doeling from her though.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Bucks are big money in dairy, are you crazy?! Lol, mine can and will sell at $800-$1200 for a just weaned buckling. The buck if half the herd! And if you are a big dairy name out there, you only sell one or two bucks a year because you want to be the one with those Mr. Studly bucks nobody else has
> My friend Kristi has sold exactly 5 bucks in the past 5 years. Having a GOOD dairy buck is gold if you can weasel one from somebody. (Which is like pulling teeth from us)
> 
> But anyway....You didn't vote!


Well, maybe they can be worth something in the registered world where fabulous goats grow on TREES! No one needs a commercial dairy buck. Except for us. Of course....

Boer bucklings (wethers usually) are just eaten up! All of the Boers are. Better market maybe?

And I voted twin girls because I am.... an optimist. Not really, but for today I am!!


----------



## Winrie (Apr 26, 2013)

Day 145! No babies yet. I took a few pictures of her this morning, it look's like her tail head is starting to rise.
I also think she might be hanging a little lower in the belly, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Winrie (Apr 26, 2013)

Cece Kid Guesses! (I will edit this post if I get anymore votes)

TrinityRanch - Doe Twin's
4-H GoatGirl - Twin's
Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG - Buck Single on Day 153


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Ugh! No own else picked dates! And I would have though there would have been more guesses.
I'm still sticking to my guess


----------



## Winrie (Apr 26, 2013)

Day 147 Udder pic! I know it's not full at all, but just thought I would post it up here. I think it's starting to get a little bigger.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Hmm....My guess is sounding better and better.....


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Hmm....My guess is sounding better and better.....


Oh you are SO bad! Haha! And I am not sure if a 'single buckling' guess could sound good at all


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

:laugh:

Well, you can hope she has girls! But, I think I'm gonna win the guessing game


----------



## Winrie (Apr 26, 2013)

Okay so day 149 and this morning her ligs seem to be gone. I'm still pretty new to this, so they might just be almost gone. Ether way, I'm thinking she might give birth this evening or tonight. Her belly hasn't dropped, and her udder is not full at all, but it is getting bigger fast. She isn't streaming anything at all ether. So for right now it's just her ligs that are different this morning.  I'll get some pictures of her this afternoon.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Pfhh, means nothing! I've come to learn you cant always trust the ligs. Lol, when the udder is full, her belly has dropped AND the ligs are gone, MIA, no where to be found, is when she'll kid. But she may drag this out, like me doe did ... Ligs were gone an entire month before she kidded, I was worried the enitre time! But no, she kidded on the due date, everything was fine, just made me freak out for a month!


----------



## Winrie (Apr 26, 2013)

Lol oh man, that must have been a terrible month.


----------



## Winrie (Apr 26, 2013)

Here is some udder pic's.
First is from this morning at 7:30am
Second is from this evening at 7:00pm
So almost 12 hours apart. What do you think? Dose it seem to be getting bigger? I think it is.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Does seem to be growing! Shouldn't be too long now. Definitely this week :thumbup:


----------



## Winrie (Apr 26, 2013)

TrinityRanch said:


> Does seem to be growing! Shouldn't be too long now. Definitely this week :thumbup:


I hope she has them tomorrow.. Well, as long as she doesn't have them in the middle of the night I'll be happy. (I say "them" in hope's she has twins)


----------



## Winrie (Apr 26, 2013)

We have a single buck on day 150!!
Going to go make a Birth Announcement thread now.
Look's like Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG was just off on the day. Congrats on the great guess! He's a cute little guy.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh, well can't win everything, but I was still right! Woohoo!


----------

